# Butterfield Brute Tradition Glue-On Broadheads



## bhdpal (Jul 25, 2006)

Does anyone know the history of the Butterfield Brute Traditional Style glue-on steel broadhead and when PSE Archery's Pete Shipley took them over and made the PSE Butterfield Brute SS Broadheads ?

Jay


----------



## davidhakes (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Jay, 

If you are still interested in more information, I was a friend who hunted with Ray Butterfield who was the original designer of the Butterfield Brute. Would love to hear from you. Dave 

You can email me at [email protected] or feel free to call me on my cell phone at 715-577-7118................Ray was a great man.


----------



## davidhakes (Dec 10, 2011)

*butterfield brute*



bhdpal said:


> Does anyone know the history of the Butterfield Brute Traditional Style glue-on steel broadhead and when PSE Archery's Pete Shipley took them over and made the PSE Butterfield Brute SS Broadheads ?
> 
> Jay


Hi Jay, 

I know this is old, but if you are still intersted in the Butterfield Brute...........I was a close friend with Ray Butterfield who was the creator of the Butterfield Brute. I would be honored to talk to someone interested in his broadheads. You can reach me at my wifes email address [email protected] or call me on my cell at 715-577-7118. 

Ray was a great man. 

DAVE


----------



## Cold Weather (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a copy of the 1977 PSE Outdoors Adventure and it talks of the Butterfield Brute. Did PSE market it and is Ray Butterfield still with us?


----------

